# Sun Ultra Sparc CPU's



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2010)

Anybody have any success processing the Sun Ultra Sparc
processors? The lids are sure on tight! Mr. heat gun isn't
phasing it. I may have to resort to Mr. MAPP gas torch! 8)


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a couple Sun SparcStations that I need to scrap. Been sitting on the sideyard under a tree for most of the past year or so. I think I'll finally crack them open today and see what I can find inside.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 10, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Anybody have any success processing the Sun Ultra Sparc
> processors? The lids are sure on tight! Mr. heat gun isn't
> phasing it. I may have to resort to Mr. MAPP gas torch! 8)



They take a lot of heat, but MAPP does the trick, they are really not that great as far as gold content goes since they have no legs.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 10, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have any success processing the Sun Ultra Sparc
> ...



I know who likes them. 8) 
_*Knowledge is power!*_


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 10, 2010)

The pins on the bottom are pretty messed up amigo.
PM me if you want them. thanks!


----------

